
Uber Thinks Its Self-Driving Car Killed Because It ‘Decided’ Not to Swerve - cfadvan
https://www.theverge.com/2018/5/7/17327682/uber-self-driving-car-decision-kill-swerve
======
hyder_m29
The article's headline has no relation to the article. The article text
clearly states that the pedestrian was flagged as a false positive. 'Deciding
not to swerve' implies the system gave preference to the safety of the
passenger over the safety of the pedestrian. Heavily misleading IMO.

------
MiddleEndian
At least they're no longer pretending the car didn't see her. Perhaps they
have no choice.

